# '98 A6 Avant Quattro 2.8L Tuning suggestions?



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

I just recently purchased a 1998 A6 and am looking to do a few modifications to it. It's my daily driver, so I don't need anything that's too crazy, just something to give it a little oomph when i stomp on the gas pedal  

I've had all sorts of thoughts running through my mind such as a new chip, exhaust...not really sure, which is why I'm here right now posting this thread! It's the 2.8L V6 (automatic tranny, but oh well...). Car and engine is in great shape with only 120k miles on it. Again, just looking for a place to start, so gimme some ideas people! Please and thank you


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

you bought the car with wrong engine and transmission for mods, the exhaust, and filter only upgrade, there are no chip available for this engine


----------



## JoeSpaz (May 26, 2010)

*Absolutely Agree*



paul99 said:


> you bought the car with wrong engine and transmission for mods, the exhaust, and filter only upgrade, there are no chip available for this engine


I have a 2000 A6 2.8, Auto Trans. 205k miles. There is nothing you can do to that car to tune it in any way. I've looked into the "Trans. Flash" that GAIC has, It isn't worth it, you'd be better off buying a new trans. after you blow up the one you have in your car after you get it flashed. They have a engine chip too, but it really isn't worth it.

If you're still interested I provided the links below; let me know what you end up doing, I'd be curious to see what kind of a difference the chips make in that car.

Engine Flash: http://www.giacusa.com/programs.php?mpid=61
Trans. Flash: http://www.giacusa.com/programs.php?mpid=214


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

JoeSpaz said:


> I have a 2000 A6 2.8, Auto Trans. 205k miles. There is nothing you can do to that car to tune it in any way. I've looked into the "Trans. Flash" that GAIC has, It isn't worth it, you'd be better off buying a new trans. after you blow up the one you have in your car after you get it flashed. They have a engine chip too, but it really isn't worth it.
> 
> If you're still interested I provided the links below; let me know what you end up doing, I'd be curious to see what kind of a difference the chips make in that car.
> 
> ...


Giac chip for transmission it changes the way the gear behave when you drive in tiptronic mode 
it allows you change gear at higher rpm, and it has faster response when you change gears, 
I drove A4 with Giac transmission chip and it was nice , it change gears quicker,

ECU giac chip I read it only gave 5-10 hp increase on V6, some loved it, some said waste of money, didn't notice changes..


----------



## JoeSpaz (May 26, 2010)

paul99 said:


> ...Giac chip for transmission it changes the way the gear behave when you drive in tiptronic mode, it allows you change gear at higher rpm...


High millage auto trans.'s get clunky, especially if the previous owner never changed the fluid and drove the piss out of it. In my opinion, while chipping the trans. would be interesting, and I have looked into it, I'd rather play it safe and not blow my trans. on my daily driver.

You are correct though, it does change the behavior of the gears in tiptronic mode and allow higher rpm gear shifts.


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

This is all somewhat disappointing, but oh well. Can't complain for a first car. I'll be sure to post any mods I do, if any at all. Thanks all, for the help, I appreciate it.


----------



## mithril (Feb 6, 2003)

Streetliight said:


> Again, just looking for a place to start, so gimme some ideas people! Please and thank you


1. Sell Avant.
2. Buy AllRoad or 2.7T Sedan w/ 6MT
3. Re-ask this question.


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks again for all of the input, I appreciate it. I'm currently in the process of selling the car, and am looking at a '99 A4 5-speed MT for less money than I'll get for the A6. ALthough I was kind of looking forward to making a badass wagon, the A4 will surely be just as fun haha.


----------

